# alutecnos 12c



## rauber83 (14. Juni 2009)

servus leute,

also mal ne konkrete frage: hat jemand von euch schonmal die alutecnos 12 c im einsatz gehabt? würd mich interessieren was ihr so zu beanstanden habt. hab ja bis jetzt nur poitives gehoert. will sie mit ner 80-100 lbs trevala fischen. soll so zum spass haben sein, wenn nur kleine yft beissen sein. mir gefaellt dass sie realtiv leicht ist und viel bremskraft hat. da koennt man auch einen kamikaze tuna stoppen der in das rig fliehen will  die torque 300 ist da immer ein bisschen overkill. bin eigentlich von alutecnos überzeugt deshalb will ich eigentlich nicht zu accurate wechseln....


----------



## Biggamekumpel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: alutecnos 12c*

Hallo, 
gegen die Alutecnos ist nichts zu sagen. Ich würd an deiner Stelle die Alutecnos Albacore 12 Gorilla nehmen. Die ist extrem stärker als die normale. Aber sonst solides Getriebe und Alutecnos haben einen super Service. Ich verkaufe deshalb nur Accurate und Alutecnos.
lg Oli


----------



## rauber83 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: alutecnos 12c*



Biggamekumpel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gegen die Alutecnos ist nichts zu sagen. Ich würd an deiner Stelle die Alutecnos Albacore 12 Gorilla nehmen. Die ist extrem stärker als die normale. Aber sonst solides Getriebe und Alutecnos haben einen super Service. Ich verkaufe deshalb nur Accurate und Alutecnos.
> lg Oli



weshalb wuerdest du dir gorilla 12 c die gorilla 12 vorziehen? versteh ich net wirklich. hat ja eigentlich mehr bremskraft, wobei mehr als 30 lbs fisch ich sowieso nie. hab gehoert nach einiger zeit schaltet sich die ratsche ein, ohne dass der knopf gedreht wurde und dies ist nur abzustellen, indem man den knopf auf on und wieder off stellt.... ich hab schon 2 50 w2s und 2 20er woebi ich die wieder los werden will. super rollen. die blue jigging rute ist auch ein grandioses teil. allein fuer den langen griff lohnt sich die rute


----------



## Biggamekumpel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: alutecnos 12c*

Hi, die Gorilla hat eine "doppel" Bremse. Ich denke die wird ähnlich arbeiten wie die der Accurate. Deshalb würd ich die Gorilla vorziehen. Hab noch nie was negatives über die Alutecnos Rollen gehört. Sind einfach gestrickte Arbeitstiere. 
Ich fische seit 8 Jahren Accurate, hab die Japaner und auch Penn durch (wobei die alte International II immer noch top ist) und bin jetzt rund rum glücklich.

lg Oli


----------



## rauber83 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: alutecnos 12c*



Biggamekumpel schrieb:


> Hi, die Gorilla hat eine "doppel" Bremse. Ich denke die wird ähnlich arbeiten wie die der Accurate. Deshalb würd ich die Gorilla vorziehen. Hab noch nie was negatives über die Alutecnos Rollen gehört. Sind einfach gestrickte Arbeitstiere.
> Ich fische seit 8 Jahren Accurate, hab die Japaner und auch Penn durch (wobei die alte International II immer noch top ist) und bin jetzt rund rum glücklich.
> 
> lg Oli



ja klar wie gesagt ich wuerd wenn dann die 12 c anstatt der normallen gorilla 12 nehmen... ich wart jetzt mal ab was das mit dem klicker so auf sich hat. wird bei 360tuna ziemlich diskutiert.... aber kaufen werd ich sie sowieso so wies aussieht sowieso direkt in italien....


----------



## BIG WHITE (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: alutecnos 12c*

Moin.

hab die gorilla auch , nettes Röllchen ... aber wofür??
Hab sie mit einigen daiwa teilen versehen:q

Meine Shimano Torsas sind besser, und Speedjigging
tue ich nach wie vor mit Stationärrollen (Saltiga/Stella)

Ansich ist diese Rolle überflüssig, für norwegen reicht eine 
callcuta conquest oder saltiga 20z, für warme gefilden sind
gute stationärrollen (saltigas/stella 20000SW 08 
vom vorteil).

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## rauber83 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: alutecnos 12c*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> hab die gorilla auch , nettes Röllchen ... aber wofür??
> Hab sie mit einigen daiwa teilen versehen:q
> ...



naja ich persoenlich mag keine lever drag rollen zum bottom fischen oder jiggen, daher faellt die torsa so und so weg.... und ganz ehrlich find ich stationärrollen zum jiggen persoenlich ungeeignet, da bei absinken lassen ich mit ner multi viel besser auf bisse reagieren kann, als den buegel irgendwie zuzumachen....


----------



## Pargo Man (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: alutecnos 12c*

Gorilla12c - da ist Musik drin.
Ich fisch sonst nur dicke WLRS Tiagras...
Alos war's schwer zu glauben, dass so ein feines Instrument so brutal Fische stoppen kann.


----------



## zulu (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: alutecnos 12c*

Die geschichte mit dem bügel habe ich auch schon mal von einem stellajigger gehört, der wünscht sich ne stella mit freilauffunktion.

Wie gravierend ist das problem mit dem bügelumlegen bei einer grossen stationärrolle denn wirklich ? 
#c

Ist eine multi da nicht eindeutig im  vorteil ?

klack.. zu..!

Ein anderer aspekt ist doch auch ob ich links oder rechtshänder bin, also in welchem arm ich mehr kraft habe zu pumpen und mit welchem arm ich besser ausdauernd kurbeln kann.
Sind ja nicht alle die symetrischen supersportler. |supergri

Ich persönlich finde einen langen multirollendrill entspannender als den drill mit der stationären.

Wir reden ja vom bg, und da kann sich das mit dem drill ja etwas hinziehen.

Gedanken ,

nur gedanken.....

freundlichst

#h

Z.


----------



## zandermouse (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: alutecnos 12c*

Zitat Zulu

"Die geschichte mit dem bügel habe ich auch schon mal von einem stellajigger gehört, der wünscht sich ne stella mit freilauffunktion." Zitat Zulu Ende !

Auf welche Geschichte beziehst Du Dich denn ?
Bitte kläre uns auf !

Die alutecnos 12c wäre die aller letzte Rolle, an die ich
denken würde, wenn es ums Jiggen geht.

Mit der Stella 10000 FA wurde ein 150 kg schwerer Yellowfin
gefangen. Was willst Du denn da mit so einer alutecnos 12c
ausrichten ?

Wenn Du keinen Bügel umlegen kannst, dann vergiss bitte
das Jiggen und angle einfach mit Naturköder auf Grund,
dann bleiben Dir viele Enttäuschungen erspart.|bigeyes

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## rauber83 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: alutecnos 12c*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Zitat Zulu
> 
> "Die geschichte mit dem bügel habe ich auch schon mal von einem stellajigger gehört, der wünscht sich ne stella mit freilauffunktion." Zitat Zulu Ende !
> 
> ...



naja die rolle ist extra zum jiggen hergestellt, warum sollte man dann diese nicht in betracht ziehen. ich fisch so mit 25 lbs bremse also waer die rolle ideal. ausserdem wie gsagt soll sie für schoolies sein, also nix über 100lbs und ich glaub dass bei der auch über 100 lbs keine wirkliches problem sein sollte, solange du richtig drillst und das boot dafuer gut benützt.... naja die ganze multi stationär geschichte ist halt auch "kulturell" begründet. in den usa wird halt ne multi schon seit jahrzenten für alles mögliche hergenommen. baitcaster haben ja auch seit den 90er einzug bei uns gehabt. in deutschland/ teilen europas ist halt die stationärrolle das non plus ultra. jeder fischt damit seit kindesbeinen und viele sehen in ner multi nur was zum schleppen und norwegenstyle fischen. genause ist lustig, dass die europäer mit ner one speed multi zufrieden sind, wobei die amerikaner 2 speed rollen oft bevorzugen und somit die alutecnos den accurate rollen nachsteht. 
fischt hier jemand eigentlich mit "manual Bail", also ohne bügel mit ner stationärrollen. für die saragossa und stella gibts ja extra umbaukits und viele van staal bzw zeebees modelle gibt es ja gar nicht anders.....


----------



## Pargo Man (5. Juli 2009)

*Glaubenskrieg*

An dieser Stelle ein Wort vom blutigen Anfänger im afrikanischen Busch.

Die 12C Gorilla ist leicht, schmal und schnell. Es gehen knapp 400m 65er Geflochtene drauf... und ganz wichtig: Günstig in der Anschaffung. 

Die Combo, die ich fische, ist keine Glaubensfrage, sondern ein einfach zu fischendes Kraftpaket. Ich wollte es selbst nicht glauben. Nachdem ich beim ersten Fischen zunächst mal einen Tunny aus dem Teich gewuchtet hatte, war's dann schon ein knapp 10kgs AJ. Bis er zum ersten mal den Kopf runter genommen hat, dachte ich es wäre schon wieder ein Tunny... Trotzdem war's in 5 Minuten aus 120m Tiefe für den AJ vorbei. 

Mein Mentor und Angelpartner Fernando hat danach mit mir geschimpft. Ich hätte die Gorilla unnötig dicht geknallt und so die 350er JigStar über Gebühren strapaziert... Fernando weiss wovon er spricht. Er hatte vor 6 Wochen erst seiner 350er den Rücken gebrochen... die er mit einer kleinen Torsa und P8 fischt.

Mit diesem und anderen "Overhead" Combos sind auch tiefe, interessante Stellen in unserem "Hausrevier", dem angolanischen Kontinentalschelf, noch gut zu erreichen. Jigs bis 450 gr funktionieren auch über 150m.

Das mittelschwere Jiggen auf Amberjack, Zackenbarsch, Cubera (bis 70m) und Pungo (Croaker oder auch Drum) bringt hier nicht nur leichte Beute. Zackenbarsche werden schon mal 60kgs schwer, Pungo (nicht der härteste Kämpfer) auch gern 75kgs. AJs sind von den Kollegen der "Overhead"  Brigade schon um die 1,55m Länge gefangen und freigelassen worden (kuckstdu:  http://www.sealine.co.za/view_topic.php?id=19841&forum_id=23 ). Mit der 12cGorilla bin ich also nie unterpowert. 

Meine nächste Anschaffung wird wohl noch zweimal exakt die selbe Ausstattung, sodass ich meine Teamkameraden Commodore Xico und Juniorangler Super-Sach - statt immer nur Sailfish und Marlin - auch zum Jiggen überreden kann...:q


----------

